# Big Bad Belly Bombs



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I had a hankering, an urge for bacon cheeseburgers, and that itch demanded scratching!
Went to the store and picked up all the fixings, got home and my plan for the traditional burger took a left turn.
I was holding a cold can of Mt. Dew and it struck me, "I must construct some Beer Can... Errr... Dew Can Burgers."

Now me being who I am I decided that these were going to be some seriously big bad belly bombs, with some big heat to them. 
I had just the ingredient to make any chilehead happy, some pickled Jamaican Scotch Bonnet chiles.
Threw in a freshly roasted Poblano chile and plenty of Cayenne pepper for some added flavor.

*Big Bad Belly Bombs*

Two 1lb hunks of ground Chuck 80:20 (mine were 1-1/4lb)

1/2C minced JSB chiles, red onion, bell pepper, and garlic
1lb Bacon, precooked for stuffing and raw for wrapping
4T Bacon grease
1 Roasted and skinned Pablano chile
1 Sliced Tomato
1C Three Cheese blend
Salt and Cayenne pepper to taste

Setup smoker for 275°-300° with whatever wood ya like, I used Hickory.

Take one hunk of Chuck and form a big'ol round patty about 1" thick.
Insert Dew can and form a pocket, push the chuck high up against the can about half way.
Spice with salt and cayenne, fill with 1/4C minced veggies, add 2T bacon grease.
Break precooked bacon into 1" pieces and place around the filling like a fence.
Wrap raw bacon around the burger and toothpick in place.

Smoke on a tight weave rack, e.g. jerky rack for about 1.5hrs.
Pull and top with cheese and whatever else sounds good.
I did one with just cheese and the other with a thick tomato slice, strips of Pablano chile and cheese.
Crank up the heat (300°+) and finish for another 45-60 minutes.
Let cool and they can be sliced for presentation.
Slices can be put on a bun for traditional burgers, or just plate and chow down.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

that looks and sounds awesome, but there's not enough anti acid in the world to put that fire out in my belly. wish i could though.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Gutt Bombs, looks good but I dare not eat.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't mind the chiles, just keep eating and get past the burn.
And remember that chiles are natural cholesterol fighters.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

*OMG!!!*

sound and look awesome.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

They look so, so good but I fear it would end up being an ambulance ride for me after chowing one down.

I like how the one with the bacon in the middle looks like a rack crown of lamb.


----------

